# NH Trailhead Break-Ins



## threecy (Jun 5, 2007)

Over at VFTT, there's a thread about break-ins at Lafayette Place, which spun off a discussion about compiling reports to see if we can find any trends - possibly certain times/days/locations/cars/anti-theft system or not, etc.  Has anyone suffered a break in at any trailhead parking areas recently?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 5, 2007)

That sucks....

Two weeks ago, our car's wheels and tires were stolen...while it sat in the dealership lot waiting for service.  Go figure.


----------



## threecy (Jun 6, 2007)

If you would like to submit a NH Trailhead Parking Lot Break-In from the past 5 years, please go here:

http://www.franklinsites.com/hikebreakins/index.php


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 7, 2007)

I ranted & raved over on VFTT, the short version; my .02:

 It's kids looking for something to do for kicks after a few beers. Places like Lafayette Place & 19 Mile offer easy on/off access to a road where you can be doing 60 MPH in less than 10 seconds once you get back to your car & you don't have to be more than 2-4 feet from your car.  PNVC does not have an issue because there is alwasy someone about, same with the Highland Center.  The lot on 302 & Appalachia get some activity (easy to get going fast but some Presi- traverse activity traffic this time of year makes it riskier)

If you are leaving credit cards & money around in your car, that's just not bright, they don't weigh very much, carry them.  In office buildings with security, woman are still advised to take their purses at lunch if their area of the building may be unoccupied while they are gone.  There's very little traffic at 2:30 - 3:00 in the whites as anyone who has had to get up real early for a Presi or Pemi traverse can tell you.


----------

